# My guard rooster...



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought this was cute this morning...he takes his job seriously!










Chick from last summer that was an 'only child' and mama let run wild in the goat pen. THIS is a chicken with identity issues!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW thats so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too cute... :laugh: :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahaha! Cute!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

My laying hens do that with my 2 older horned does who took up housekeeping in their shelter. My poor girls usually get pooped on every other day though, I guess it serves them right since they are not supposed be in the chicken coop the first place. :slapfloor:


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

That's awesome. All my rooster does is torture the dog


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well... He'll be the first to know if anything comes after that goat! Very cute pic... I just get annoyed at my chickens.. always trying to get into the grain and BOSS I have for the goats.. they actually will crowd out the goat from her food dish! Silly goat.. should realize that she's bigger!


----------

